# HELPPPPPP!!!!just bought 03 altima 2.5s...and its dead...



## altimaguyz (Jul 25, 2005)

ok, i heard these are awesome cars...i bought it for that reason, it drove great on test drive no issues coming home...etc. 24hours later, its in my driveway and wont move. IT starts up just fine...however, when put in all gears(its an automatic) drive, reverse, 1,2,3 and i push down on the gas pedal NOTHING....NO REV, absolutely nothing. if the car is in park or neutral, it revs just fine...WHAT could it be? I'M SO FRUSTRATED RIGHT NOW. i went out to check it tonight, still started, but when i turned the lights on, the gauges all went black.....check engine light was on, airbag light flashed a few times.....i again tried the car in gears to see if it'd rev...still nothing...its like the pedal is dead. someone told me the cars are Drive by wire...i assume meaning computer/ecu dependant. also noted when i tried it in gear and no revving was happening, the radio shut off as my foot was on the pedal, but came back on when i took it off the pedal....also ac was on and would shut off , car lights then wouldnt turn off...it just seemed like the whole car was wiggin out. has anyone had a problem like this? something similar? I am a car guy, but my last car was built in the early 90's nowhere near as computerized as this thing.....i just need help. I am calling the dealership i got the car at tomorrow, and hoping they will fix it since its only been 24 frickin hours!!!! talk about ruining the "warm fuzzy feeling" of buying a car. anyone with any suggestions or help will be my hero...so please folks HELP


----------



## amerx (Jul 22, 2005)

*Dead Altima*

*I am a car guy, but my last car was built in the early 90's nowhere near as computerized as this thing.....i just need help.* 

Did you try troubleshooting by looking up the Altima owner's manual. It could be just a blown fuse and you may replace with a spare one included in the fuse box. If this works buy another spare fuse and while you are at it have your battery checked ASAP !!!.


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Is it certified used? If so, it should have a warranty of some sort. Start looking at where you bought it.


----------

